# Physical Fitness Bill Introduced in Congress



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Physical Fitness Bill Introduced in Congress by SportsOneSource Media According to the SGMA, Congressman Ron Kind (D-WI) has introduced the Personal Health Investment Today Act of 2009 (PHIT) in the U.S. House of Representatives. Congressmen Earl Blumenauer (D-OR), Kevin Brady (R-TX) and Zach Wamp (R-TN) joined Kind in sponsoring the PHIT Bill. The PHIT Act [...]

*Read More...*


----------

